# Green Spot Algae on Anubias. Slightly ravaged. Should I remove all of those leaves?



## si walker (27 Nov 2021)

Hi All.
Having some issues with the old GSA at the moment. It is spreading throughout the tank.
There were a few triggers, as all was hunky dory in a previous life and are as follows:
Stopping using DIY CO2 after seeing the fish looking really unhappy due to fluctuations in gas.
Not having the time to clean out the canister filter? It wasn’t so bad but I left it a bit too long.
Leaving tank for two weeks without a water change combined with the above?

Anyway the Anubias is really crap now, but still growing. Leaves are crusted in GSA. Im trying to use a bit of Easy Carbo to make it easier for the shrimp to eat but to no affect.
Shall I just hack them off? It is going to look awful.

My set up is 35 ltr and a lot of the plants have spots now, so intend on regular water changes to clean this up a bit? Without upsetting the shrimp.

Need to get a Phosphate test kit. Apparently if it is low GSA can grow well?

Dosing 3ml of Tropica Ferts (green one) daily.

My tank has been chocked with plants for nearly a year with no problems thanks to advise on this site, so I let the GSA battle commence!
I am restricted for space in the tank, but am due to purchase a couple of fresh fast growers to help the environment along on the good foot, and get a PO4 test kit to great expense.

I have 2 Aquael clip lights that are partly taped out to reduce the light on for eight hours. So low light.

Reluctant to start thinking about CO2 again.

All inhabitants are really very happy which is always great. Rasbora and shrimp.

Any advice is always gladly received!

Thanks for reading.

Simon


----------



## MichaelJ (27 Nov 2021)

Hi @si walker  Sounds like you already reduced the light intensity (intensity is much more important than hours / photoperiod) - so thats good. I would start upping the WCs to get rid of waste buildup, and make sure you have good circulation throughout the tank. Specifically on GSA I have had great success combating GSA with  increased dosing of PO4 - it took a couple of weeks to see an effect but eventually the GSA went away completely - yes, some leaves did not make it and had to be removed - your better off removing those sooner rather than later as it will just stall the overall recovery of the plant - which to remove is of course a judgement call.  I've kept the high PO4 dosing, so both my densely planted tanks are still running in the 10 ppm range (all my various species of anubias grows fine and look great) - likely not entirely necessary, but I see no adverse effects from doing so - I have zero GSA (or any other algae to speak of for that matter).  Also, save the money on the PO4 Test Kit - use the money to get some new Anubias instead.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Tim Lee (27 Nov 2021)

Can I ask what do you use to dose PO4?


----------



## MichaelJ (27 Nov 2021)

Hi @Tim Lee  I use mono-potassium phosphate (MKP) such as this ... Its a dry salt - You only need a tiny amount - say for a 35 L tank doing 50% (17L) weekly WC's you only need _half a pinch_ or 150mg (0.15g) to maintain the PO4 contents at ~6 ppm. So a 1 lbs bag will literally last a lifetime.   Of course if cost is no object you can also use Seachem Phosphate and get the equivalent PO4 by dosing 26ml. with the 50% WC.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Tim Lee (28 Nov 2021)

Thanks Michael, much appreciated


----------



## si walker (28 Nov 2021)

Hi Michael.
Thank you for your reply.
Just out of interest are you running low tech or CO2?
I am so conflicted over this. Especially as there are so many variables in set ups with and without. 
Hoping to continue to run without and get things back in order!

Im wondering if i should just get the Seachem PO4 and try it out rather than test? Money always gets in the way!

Yeah I will have a real good cut back today. I sure isnt going to do any harm!!

Just checked you out on Google Maps! Always fun to find out where people are in the world. I have family in Ohio so was interested. I am sure I went to Minnesota when I was a kid.

Thanks mate!

Simon


----------



## MichaelJ (29 Nov 2021)

si walker said:


> Hi Michael.
> Thank you for your reply.
> Just out of interest are you running low tech or CO2?


Hi Simon, Both my tanks are low tech. Densely planted and no algae to speak of. Plenty of people here are able to accomplish lush planted tanks without CO2 - you just have to be mindful of your plant choices, light levels, fertilization maintenance etc. - really not much different than injected tanks.


si walker said:


> I am so conflicted over this. Especially as there are so many variables in set ups with and without.
> Hoping to continue to run without and get things back in order!


Hopefully so. You've come to the right place for advice - there are some really knowledgable fellow hobbyists around here.


si walker said:


> Im wondering if i should just get the Seachem PO4 and try it out rather than test?


It's certainly easier if you don't want to deal with the dry dosing and just want to try it out. A 500 ml bottle will last you 20 weeks if you target 5-6ppm (dose ~25 ml. after each weekly 50% WC).

The testing wont solve your GSA problem. If you get rid of any possible waste buildup through WC's the very likely solution (nothing is 100% of course...) to your GSA issue is to up the dosing of PO4... Also, I would suggest switching to a complete fertilizer such as TNC Complete as Tropica Premium (Green bottle)  isn't providing any Nitrate or Phosphate at all.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## si walker (30 Nov 2021)

Michael thank you so much for your thorough info!
Yes I agree that I could do with a fuller dose of fertilisers. From what I remember my Nitrates are very high from the tap. Is it bad to push them even higher? I wonder.

Regarding Phosphate, I couldn't get the Seachem one so opted for the Easylife Fosfo. Really not sure on the dose though as I confess to getting really confused about PPM/ML ect etc.. Anyway its on order and I look forward to giving it a go. Maybe I will put a shout out here for dosing. Possibly it is the same strength as the Seachem one?

Going to keep you all updated on this one!

Thanks mate.

Simon


----------



## John q (30 Nov 2021)

si walker said:


> Regarding Phosphate, I couldn't get the Seachem one so opted for the Easylife Fosfo. Really not sure on the dose though as I confess to getting really confused about PPM/ML ect etc.


Every 10ml of fosfo you add to your 35L tank will add 1.43ppm of Po4. There's an easy to understand calculator here.. Rotala Butterfly | Planted Aquarium Nutrient Dosing Calculator




Hope that simplifies it a bit.


----------

